# Bluetooth Issues? Maxima 2010 Tech package



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2010)

2 issues:

Call waiting does not work (like it says it does on the Maxima site) - I can see a second call come into my iPhone for a fraction of a second - then it goes right to voicemail. I need to be able to take a 2nd call. 

Bluetooth sound quality on a phone call can be crap - half the time I end up taking it off bluetooth and putting the phone to my ear.

Any advice?

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

See if you can pair it up with a different phone to see if the problem is with the phone or the bluetooth. Sometimes there are compatibility issues with these.


----------



## MaxZilla (Aug 23, 2010)

Eric,
Sorry to hear you're having issues with the BlueTooth in your Maxima. I just got a 2010 Maxima two months ago and have paired it with my EVO 4G phone from Sprint. So far so good! I have not experienced any problems with the reception at all. I have yet to get a second call while driving. You may want to try what Faja suggested about trying a different phone. Good luck!

MaxZilla


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2010)

*No CallWaiting*

Call Waiting was supported in 2009 Model - not in the 2010. Nissan took that off the website after I purchased the card. Great car but it is unusable for me. So bummed about the bluetooth quality and no callwaiting.


----------



## jaysonbarn (Jan 4, 2011)

I just stupidity the company has removed the option of call waiting in the 2010 models. IO had read it once on their site and after that I had never seen it again. I though that now it must be a standard accessories but in reality the company had removed this feature.


----------



## DLB_2 (May 24, 2012)

*Call waiting*

When I went to my local dealer to get a service done, they updated my Navigation system and call waiting was enabled.


----------

